# Show information please



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

Well we've never been to a goat show but would like to get started. There is so much I don't know at this point. I have found a show in Spokane Washington in June. I have three ND does due to kid in May, and one Jr doe. I would like to have all of you help me figure out who would be my best canidate for taking to the show, but I don't know if you could critique them until I am able to shave them. I think I would like to pick out one or two for our first show. The show is a one day show. Because these girls will kid in May, do you take their kids to the show with you, but keep them seperate, so the doe isn't milked out?
Also does anyone know of a website that will explain exactly how a goat show works? I really know nothing :chin: 
Does anyone have a list of items that you take to the show, that you wouldn't mind sharing? 
Do I take their registation papers or a copy?
Any help would greatly be appreciated.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

shaved photos are best to tell but we could look at any photos. 
There are a few good threads about show supplies. Need to take a look at those myself to get a kit together. 
I would guess you do need the papers or copy of them for any you are showing but someone will know for sure.


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

freedomstarfarm said:


> shaved photos are best to tell but we could look at any photos.
> 
> I'll try to get some pictures this coming week, thanks


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:thumb:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I keep a binder with everyones papers and info in it, I just bring that with me...... we bring our does kids and keep them in a crate or dog Xpen then after we milk our does (after our last class) we let the kids nurse. We stop milking when you have to 'bump' the udder so the kids have somthing to eat.
Hope that was a bit helpful.


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I keep a binder with everyones papers and info in it, I just bring that with me...... we bring our does kids and keep them in a crate or dog Xpen then after we milk our does (after our last class) we let the kids nurse. We stop milking when you have to 'bump' the udder so the kids have somthing to eat.
> Hope that was a bit helpful.


Ok, I have a binder with my goats registration papers in them so I'll just bring that.
So you milk out the doe after her last ring, why? Is that because the kids would get too much milk? When do you seperate the doe from her kids prior to her first ring?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

We start seperating kids over night @ two weeks... but if I had a doe that just freshend I would seperate the kids over night and try to give the kids a bottle in the AM.... I am sure it would hurt if the kids nursed on a full udder.... you could milk less it is up to you. You milk after their last class cause they are being judged on their udders too, so you want to be sure they are full.


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks Skyla  

Could you tell me what an open show is?
What does it mean if it is sanctioned show?
I'm asuming you mail in an entry form is that correct?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I think it is open to all breeds but I'm not sure...

sanctioned is like Jr. doe, Sr. doe, and buck classes.....


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

No, sanctioned is the show "host" kind of like...so you could have an ADGA sanctioned show. Your goat's show wins will go toward their ADGA championship.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

sorry I got a bit confused sorry...  (it's not hard to cofuse me)


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Open show to my understanding means that you don't have to be a 4H member or whatever. People of every age and type can enter their registered animals into the show.

I'll be entering some of those myself this spring/summer   :thumb:


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone  So a sanctioned show refers to the to which goat association has approved the show application, is that right?

An open show means anyone can attend. Right?

So what are the steps for entering a show? An entry form mailed in along with an entry fee? Is that all?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I know this is an oldish post but just re-found it lol! 

Yep as Kylee said about the sanctioned show part... lol!

and yes I am pretty sure that is what an open show is... Just don't take me up on that!

You can e-mail or call the show secretary and they will send you an entry form, then you fill it out and send it back with the entry fee.


----------

